# Good behavior trainer in RI?



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

(non GSD) _please move if needed_

My mom recently adopted a cocker. He is 3. He came from a home where there was little girls. I don' t think they were very kind to him. He is very leary of them. (He is fine with boys.) I thought maybe she can get some help from a trainer?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I'm bumping this because it didn't show up in the Recent Topics box.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

I too am looking for a training class in the RI area. I adopted an 8 year old husky last April and the only thing I've been able to teach him to do is sit for his dinner. I think he was crated most of his life. He can't even catch a ball. He puts his paws up and more often than not, gets hit in the head.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Where are your nearest large towns? 

I know I drive an hour to my classes. Do a mix of socialization, walks and grocery shopping in addition to class with the long drive!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

K-9 connection in Warwick does drop in classes. Kathy teaches the pet obedience classes, she's very good with behavior. Might be worth dropping in to chat with her. Tell her Otto and Morgan's mom says Hi.

http://k-9connection.net


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

Thank you. Their website looks good.


----------

